# fx5 filter media



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I am buying a fx5 tomorrow/today and was wondering what you would use for media. Thanks


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Depends how your tank size, stock and what you want out of the fx5; bio or mechanical filtration or both. I don't really believe in mechanical filtration and use a fx5 on my piranha tank, I pulled all the prefilter foam that goes around the baskets out and filled the whole filter with ceramic bio rings. 

Just remember the way the water flows threw the filter for when your setting up your trays if you use different stuff in each tray. Water flows into the canister and goes to the bottom, it then travels to the top of the canister threw the white prefilter foams on the outside of the baskets, once at the top it then travels threw the middle of each basket back down to the bottom till it meets up with the impeller and is pushed back into the tank.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bottom two trays are packed with biomax, top tray has a bag of carbon/ammonia remover and two packs of purigen.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pot scrubbers at the bottom, Seachem Matrix/Ehaim Ehfisubstrat Pro in the center, Purigen, more Matrix, and crushed coral in the top basket.


----------

